# Confused by a movie ending?



## Gothic Headhunter (Mar 31, 2012)

Post questions and answers here. I just finished watching "the shining" and I'm not sure what the ending is about with the "ghosts" and the photo at the end. Can anyone help explain?


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Mar 31, 2012)

Basically, Jack Nicholson was being haunted by the apparitions of the past of that hotel. When he died he joined the ranks of the ghosts that already preside there.


----------



## Bigsby (Apr 1, 2012)

[FONT=Verdana, Arial] its a kubrick movie so i think your supposed to be confused[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial] 

[/FONT]


----------



## Gothic Headhunter (Apr 1, 2012)

So, was he always in the picture, "You've always been the caretaker here". or did his ghost inhabit it and make it look like it was always there?


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Apr 1, 2012)

I think the second one. When they say "you've always been a caretaker here". I think it just implies like his personality? I don't know. Mindfuck mostly.


----------



## ibanezcollector (Apr 1, 2012)

yeah that whole movie is a mind fuck the book is even better LOL


----------



## Explorer (Apr 1, 2012)

I wanna know how Jason beefed up from a scrawny retarded kid in the water at the end of F13 to being an unstoppable killing machine in the later movies. 

Anyone have a link to his workout program?


----------



## SenorDingDong (Apr 1, 2012)

Explorer said:


> I wanna know how Jason beefed up from a scrawny retarded kid in the water at the end of F13 to being an unstoppable killing machine in the later movies.
> 
> Anyone have a link to his workout program?






Duh.

Oh, and the Alice Cooper music is _not_ optional.


----------



## Explorer (Apr 1, 2012)

That's right, I forgot... we need a montage!


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Apr 1, 2012)

Hmmm I am trying to think of a movie that's made me go "...What?" 

I usually understand movies xD


----------



## Gothic Headhunter (Apr 1, 2012)

The Thing (2011). How could it know how to opperate the ship? Knowledge isn't passed on through cells, is it?


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 1, 2012)

Gothic Headhunter said:


> The Thing (2011). How could it know how to opperate the ship? Knowledge isn't passed on through cells, is it?



I think it is implied that The Thing inherits the information and knowledge of anything it copies. How else would it be able to imitate others so well?


----------



## ittoa666 (Apr 1, 2012)

The only thing confusing about The Thing (2011) is why it was made.


----------



## ilovefinnish (Apr 1, 2012)

ittoa666 said:


> The only thing confusing about The Thing (2011) is why it was made.



jaja you're right


----------



## ilyti (Apr 1, 2012)

I still don't get the ending of Taxi Driver. And Donnie Darko makes no sense even with the DVD extras trying to explain it.


----------



## Ibanezsam4 (Apr 1, 2012)

ilyti said:


> And Donnie Darko makes no sense even with the DVD extras trying to explain it.



well the ending doesn't make sense... but neither does the rest of the movie... so if someone wants to explain the whole thing it would be much appreciated 

also what was the purpose of Drew Barrymore's character in that film?? always wondered....


----------



## brynotherhino (Apr 1, 2012)

^ That movie drove me nuts.


----------



## synrgy (Apr 1, 2012)

I wish I knew what Bill Murray said to Scarlett Johansson at the end of Lost in Translation. I've looked it up, but I'm not sure I buy any of the theories.


----------



## Explorer (Apr 2, 2012)

Gothic Headhunter said:


> The Thing (2011). How could it know how to opperate the ship? Knowledge isn't passed on through cells, is it?



The theory is that every bit of the Thing can act independently, and can take on the memories and mannerisms of the beings it imitates, but it remains the Thing, including having the Thing's memories. Instead of storing its mentation and memories in its brain, it probably uses some kind of RNA memory mechanism. 

----

I'm normally not confused by movie endings. Sometimes a movie ending is just bad (Lynch's Eraserhead and Lost Highway... actually, you might as well just name any Lynch film), but rarely is an ending just confusing. Even Big Man Japan is just an example of their not being able to write a decent ending, so they went psychodelic.

There is one, though, which I will eventually rewatch to see if I can get it.

The Fountain. 

WTF? I had no clue.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Apr 2, 2012)

ilyti said:


> I still don't get the ending of Taxi Driver. And Donnie Darko makes no sense even with the DVD extras trying to explain it.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 2, 2012)

ilyti said:


> I still don't get the ending of Taxi Driver. And Donnie Darko makes no sense even with the DVD extras trying to explain it.





Donnie Darko kind of makes sense to me, but I just didn't get Taxi Driver.


----------



## The Grief Hole (Apr 2, 2012)

Taxi Driver - to paraphrase martin scorcese, 'he dont get no poontang but he maht go nuts agin'.

The sudden twitch of music is meant to show he is capable of doing similar things again.


----------



## Rev2010 (Apr 2, 2012)

I love the original Thing, thought the newest one was rather pointless. However, one thing has always bugged me... if it can take on a human form and speak why wouldn't it just say, "Look guys... I don't want to kill you all and I'm sorry for the guy I just killed. But now I can communicate with you guys. I just wanna fix my ship and get the fuck off this planet. Can we call a truce?". LOL


Rev.


----------



## KingAenarion (Apr 2, 2012)

I've always said there are two kinds of people in the world.

Those who don't get Donnie Darko...

and those who say they do, but really don't...

The time travel elements and everything make sense, but the whole thing is very surrealist.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 2, 2012)

Rev2010 said:


> I love the original Thing, thought the newest one was rather pointless. However, one thing has always bugged me... if it can take on a human form and speak why wouldn't it just say, "Look guys... I don't want to kill you all and I'm sorry for the guy I just killed. But now I can communicate with you guys. I just wanna fix my ship and get the fuck off this planet. Can we call a truce?". LOL
> 
> 
> Rev.



The Thing, whatever it is, is a predator. It lives by assimilating other species into it, growing more powerful every time. I don't think a truce was ever part of it's plan, it just wanted to kill them and absorb them. It's like a virus, desiring to spread.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 2, 2012)

KingAenarion said:


> I've always said there are two kinds of people in the world.
> 
> Those who don't get Donnie Darko...
> 
> ...



The director said there are parts he's not even sure make sense.


----------



## Rick (Apr 2, 2012)

I've got one. At the end of Titanic, why did they even make this movie?


----------



## Rev2010 (Apr 2, 2012)

vampiregenocide said:


> The Thing, whatever it is, is a predator. It lives by assimilating other species into it, growing more powerful every time. I don't think a truce was ever part of it's plan, it just wanted to kill them and absorb them. It's like a virus, desiring to spread.



Nah I know, I was just joking  After all... had it did just that then there wouldn't even be much of a movie!! 


Rev.


----------



## Xaios (Apr 2, 2012)

Rick said:


> I've got one. At the end of Titanic, why did they even make this movie?



Money.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 2, 2012)

Rick said:


> I've got one. At the end of Titanic, why did they even make this movie?



I never understood why he just died. I mean, he would have died anyway due to the cold, but surely if there wasn't enough room on her bit of wood, there must have been another plank somewhere.


----------



## Sicarius (Apr 2, 2012)

But then she would have had to let go of him.

On the Donnie Darko bit: I always thought it was just a weird movie for the sake of being weird. 

I can't really think of a movie that made me go "wut", I know there've been a couple, but I can't think of 'em right now..


----------



## ilyti (Apr 2, 2012)

Another surrealist one that I liked despite Ryan Reynolds was The Nines. I had noooooo clue what was going on until the very end. So I guess, instead of a movie with a confusing ending, it was a confusing movie with an explanatory ending.


----------



## klami (Apr 3, 2012)

Can someone please explain the whole clusterfuck that is "Inland Empire"? I tend to like some of the stuff Lynch makes, but my God...


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Apr 3, 2012)

Ichi the Killer. I never figured that one out.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter (Apr 6, 2012)

Not a movie, but the episode of the twilight zone "a world of difference" never really made sense.


----------



## SpaceDock (Apr 6, 2012)

Gothic Headhunter said:


> Post questions and answers here. I just finished watching "the shining" and I'm not sure what the ending is about with the "ghosts" and the photo at the end. Can anyone help explain?



He was the original innkeeper, he had murdered his family in his past life.


----------



## Mexi (Apr 7, 2012)

Pretty much any david lynch movie


----------



## Skyblue (Apr 11, 2012)

Ok, ok, So it's not a movie, but I don't care- 
THE FUCK happened in the ending of Neon Genesis Evangelion?


----------

